# Things You Never Said Until You Had Chickens



## ForeverFeathered

Mom: What is that?
Me: a chicken diaper
Mom: what do you need that for?
Dad: It's a diaper for a chicken
Mom: //just glares//

Is there anyone else that finds their piece of mind cleaning their coop? 


----------



## rob

cleaning a coop is very therapeutic


----------



## fuzziebutt

I had bantams, and found a long, thick turd in there one time. ( Can I say turd on here?) Kinda looked like a dog had been in there. It threw me into a tizzy, and I questioned the forum I was on at the time, and after a really funny thread, I found out if was normal. No wonder that rooster had a bad attitude!!!!


----------



## BlackCrowFarm

I love fuzzy butts!!!!! Only chicken people know for sure!


----------



## ForeverFeathered

Very true! 

Haha my parents won't let me bring the girls inside 


----------



## toybarons

Best stress reliever ever is to take my coffee and sit on my bench and watch my chickens be themselves.


----------



## 7chicks

I feel as good having giving their house a good cleaning as my own. Especially when I've found a new way to make their home a bit better yet for them or something new to entertain them. Today it was finally figuring out a way to get rid of the saw horses for the short perch for Lilah - who doesn't like to share & has her own. Oh yes, what we don't do for those little feathered fuzzy butt babies ...


----------



## ForeverFeathered

I love to just sit and watch them... In the cold... With no jacket x


----------



## DanielleBoland

Chickens are a stress reliever for me theyre funny i just love to watch them..


----------



## ChickenAdmin

"Who's a good looking chicken?"

While talking to the chickens.


----------



## ForeverFeathered

"Who's such a fluffybums!!! Yus you are, yus you are!" 


----------



## DanielleBoland

Mom I want a Flock Block for christmas


----------



## TheLazyL

"What are we having for dinner?"

"Chicken."

"Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Not so loud! They might hear you!"


----------



## Mamachickof14

My kids and husband think I have totally lost it...Let me explain...I have about a 14 foot tree limb my girls can roost on in their outdoor covered pen...one end is put in the chain link on the fence and the other end I have setting on a little ladder that I sit on. Everyday I go out to sit and watch them to make sure everyone is getting along and nobody has any problems...with a little bowl of cheerios for treets...I sit on the ladder and one at a time they take turns jumping on the tree limb, waiting their turn to sit on my lap and be made of!! They love it, I love it!! I have 14 little ladies...nothing is more relaxing to me...Jen


----------



## ThreeJ

I tell them goodnight " chicky poos " every night when I close them up for the night.


----------



## Kellence

All my little ones that I have hatched out from the incubator got the knickname of my little peas (chicks - chickpeas-peas for short) so every morning they got a greeting of "how are u little peas" or pollie peas for the polish to which a got course of tweets back and we would have a chat. When letting the big coop out I always say morning chookens and tell them what the weather is as it can be boggy by the coop so I tell them to take it steady if wet n Icey. 

taking to a random chickens with their weird names "poot cake, squirt, jinny, gimpels, flighty, dotty, goldie, Brutus" to name a few.

Mam can I have a new wheelbarrow for Xmas

on my day off I am having a "coop day" (mucking everyone out)

Don't throw that out the chickens will have it, yes they do like Xmas pud and lemon meringue pie etc


----------



## kahiltna_flock

ThreeJ said:


> I tell them goodnight " chicky poos " every night when I close them up for the night.


Funny, I say the same thing. =]


----------



## Roslyn

While looking at an interesting shaped poo pile, "Oh that looks like an ice cream cone!"


----------



## fuzziebutt

"Here, let me show you a picture of my new girl"!!

Surely, I'm not the only one that carried pictures of my chickens, am I??


----------



## jen3910

Fuzzie- I think my coworkers are sick of me pulling out my phone to show them yet another cute chicken pic or video. I wonder what they really think??


----------



## toybarons

How about videos of your chickens? 
I'm watching one that my husband did and he asked the chicken to smile for the camera.


----------



## creeperolie

My chicken magnet


----------



## mlzcan

ForeverFeathered said:


> Mom: What is that?
> Me: a chicken diaper
> Mom: what do you need that for?
> Dad: It's a diaper for a chicken
> Mom: //just glares//
> 
> Is there anyone else that finds their piece of mind cleaning their coop? 


I dread the cleaning of the coop and run (we do it weekly), but I find it very therapeutic, too. The dread soon dissipates once we begin. The girls get so excited on cleaning day! They pace back and forth in the run in anticipation! They just know when it's time! It takes a good 1 1/2 hours, but I am so happy when it's done! Nothing like the smell of fresh pine shavings!


----------



## Pinkter

I get looks when I say, "last night while I was sitting with my chickens drinking wine....."(I had the wine not the chickens). (and I think they're sick of my photos too!).


----------



## Catherine

Last Tuesday on my way to work I first stopped to give the birds some scratch and left overs. I think this was the earliest I had seen both my girls out of the coop so I checked and wow 2 hot eggs!!!!! I put em in my pocket and marveled at this awesome gift for the 20in drive, passing people and thinking wow they don't know I have hot eggs in my pocket !!! I get to work and call my friends to feel these wonderful eggs that are still warm to marvel at it .... I ended up using 3 sharpie pens to draw funny chicken head on each egg with their name on the egg they layed. 

One friend who hadn't been there when I came in said if we ever write a book on funny things we say here Cat's " they don't know I have hot eggs in my pocket " will be in it !


----------



## Kellence

I have manage a similar thing going to swipe in at work and pulling an egg out of my pocket from the mornings collection, I must have been running late, how it didn't smash I don't as I had been in and out of the car needless to say I had it for lunch mmm dippy egg and soldiers


----------



## ForeverFeathered

Aha when our girls started laying, I would bring the eggs into the house and everyone would just sit there admiring it and calling them "a work of art"


----------



## Nate

My wife said one cold morning by the barn ""Is that a chicken in your coat or are you just happy to see me?"


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I could not find my chickens yesterday, I walked around making odd noises and yelling "Chickens!, Chickens!". They had made their way through the thicket separating my yard from my neighbors and were just hanging out over there. 

I'm going to talk to him this evening and make sure that's OK.


----------



## creeperolie

Austin said:


> I could not find my chickens yesterday, I walked around making odd noises and yelling "Chickens!, Chickens!".


Same!!! They manage to hide near enough everywhere!


----------



## HomeSkillet

Message I sent my nephew 2 days ago:

So more wisdom I'll share with you kiddo: don't put eggs in your coat pocket no matter how expedient it seems.


----------



## Energyvet

So more wisdom I'll share with you kiddo: don't put eggs in your coat pocket no matter how expedient it seems.

I do it all the time. Lol.


----------



## HomeSkillet

oh I put eggs in my pockets too...and as a spaz I manage to break them sometimes....an egg is a terrible thing to waste.... and messy


----------



## MommyWoes

"There's a chicken in my kitchen" advanced warning to my babysitter... Its official I'm the crazy chicken lady.

And I was actually at dinner tonight explaining to my niece where that lovely saddle feather in her hair most likely came from. All while showing her pictures of my boys and their beautiful saddle feathers.


----------



## OliviaE

Hey mom...we only have 3 eggs today so y don't we wait until tomorrow till we can eat eggs


----------



## fuzziebutt

Me to whiny sick hubby with a stomach bug "I know you don't like Gatorade, but you need the electrolytes, so you can either sip on it, or I'll dip your beak in it". He is drinking it on his own!!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

HomeSkillet said:


> Message I sent my nephew 2 days ago:
> 
> So more wisdom I'll share with you kiddo: don't put eggs in your coat pocket no matter how expedient it seems.


I put one in a pocket once. It was fine till I crouched. I walked in telling my wife "I messed my pants!".


----------



## Nm156

Who let the stinky out?


----------



## nannypattyrn

I got a lot of eye rolls and laughs when I said "I need to go put my girls up " . I will never live that one down!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo

I usually wait until the end of my morning chores to collect eggs. Sometimes I don't and I realize I have to go run and do something else real quick after collecting eggs.

Please tell me I'm not the only one....

I collected 4 eggs one morning and them had to run change some water or something. 

My husband asked me where the eggs were that I had collected.

"The eggs are in my bra!!" 

Hahahahaha.


----------



## nannypattyrn

That sounds like something that I would do to, Cockadoo!


----------



## seminole wind

Several times I've put eggs in my pockets- don't.


----------

